# My stuff~



## Vespien_Fauhx (May 19, 2017)

Hey there. I'm just gonna leave my soundcloud here. Just a few things I've worked on. Check it out if you want, and if you do, let me know what you think.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-885448623%2Focean-of-colors


----------



## Alstren (May 27, 2017)

I really like "Ocean of colors" and "The sound of my life (it sucks)". The former for its upbeat innocence and joyfulness, and the latter because it makes me think of the last level of the first Darksouls game, were your on an ultimately futile quest to just try and preserve what little you can.


----------



## Vespien_Fauhx (May 30, 2017)

Alstren said:


> I really like "Ocean of colors" and "The sound of my life (it sucks)". The former for its upbeat innocence and joyfulness, and the latter because it makes me think of the last level of the first Darksouls game, were your on an ultimately futile quest to just try and preserve what little you can.


D'aww, why thank you! Means a lot!~


----------

